# Itâs like Barbie dolls for menâ¦



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

:cowboy:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice

I was just imagining what this title might look like in single tree :lookout:


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

So many accessories and so little time......


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Heh, if I only had the money.............


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you appear to be missing the 12ga door opener accessory called masterkey


here is a link to it
http://www.ghostrecon.net/html/arms_masterkey.htm


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweetness!


----------



## Bubba8856 (Jul 12, 2008)

The 203 only works THAT well in video games. 

Trust me.


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG that is some eye candy wish i had the money to get all those pretties!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I take care of the air compressors for a company that makes a lot of the " eye candy " for there line of rifles , plus a lot of other companies too .
I just about cry when I see all the toy's in the plant , that I can't afford , or even buy , like there silencers , ( would hate to disturb the neighbors while practicing ) :angel:
Bob
Ps.
At 950 Rounds Per Minute , there rifle would be just the thing for squirrel hunting .


----------

